# Angeln am Nisser-See



## maltekan

Hallo zusammen,
Ich fahre mit Kind und Kegel im August zum ersten Mal nach Norwegen. Wir haben uns ein 
Ferienhaus am Nisser-See südlich von Fjone gemietet. Bei der Vorbereitung der Reise stößt man unweigerlich auf die große Begeisterung von Norwegenfreunden zum Thema Angeln. 
Meine Frage: Macht es Sinn, dass ich mich als bisheriger Nichtangler darauf vorbereite, am Nisser zu angeln? Ich hätte wohl 
Freude daran, beim Angeln zu entspannen und den einen oder andern Fisch zum Abendessen zu fangen. Kann das überhaupt gelingen?
Wenn ja, was muss ich beachten und was sollte ich mir schon an Ausrüstung in D besorgen?
Kann jemand helfen?
Beste Grüße
Wilfried


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Angeln am Nisser-See*

Ich antworte mal wie dereinst Radio Eriwan: "Im Prinzip schon...aber... |wavey:"

Spass beiseite : Es ist natürlich schwierig einem "absolute Beginner" jetzt in wenigen Worten das nötige Rüstzeug mitzugeben aber ich versuche es mal ein wenig. 
Ich kenne den Nisser See jetzt nicht aus eigener Praxis aber erfahrungsgemäss haben die Seen in Süd-Norwegen meist einen Bestand an Forellen, Barschen, evtl. Hechten und teils auch Felchen. 
Als allererstes würde ich mich bei Deinem Vermieter/dem örtlichen  Turistbüro erkundigen wo es die die notwendigen Lizenzen für den See  gibt, im Süsswasser braucht man auch in Norwegen die Erlaubnis des  Besitzers/Pächters des Gewässers.
Das "Problem" am Nisser See wird für einen Anfänger vermutlich die enorme Grösse sein, immerhin ist er rund 35 km lang. Leider gilt die grobe Faustregel: Je grösser das Gewässer, desto grösser zwar auch die potentiellen Fische aber auch umso schwerer sind diese grossen Individuen zu finden & fangen.


Wenn Du allerdings für den Anfang nicht allzu hohe Ansprüche stellst und Dich damit begnügst es erst einmal einfach zu fischen, würde ich empfehlen, es mit Pose/Schwimmer und Wurm auf Barsche (recht dankbare "Übungsfische") in Buchten/an evtl. vorhandenen Schilfgürteln und Bootsstegen zu versuchen. Hast Du ein Boot am See zur Verfügung? 
Wenn es einen Einlauf eines Baches in den See bei Euch gibt, ist das natürlich auch immer eine gute Stelle!  Wenn sich dann evtl. auch mal eine Forelle am Wurm vergreift, ist es auch gut. 
Wenn das Wasser im August noch recht warm sein sollte, sind die frühen Morgenstunden/der späte Abend am besten und je wärmer das Wasser desto tiefer stehen die Fische. Sollte sich an dem tief präsentierten Wurm ein Aal vergreifen, dann musst Du ihn wieder freilassen, der Aal ist in ganz Norge komplett geschont!

Was das Gerät angeht würde ich evtl. den Vermieter fragen ob er was hat, das er Dir leihen kann. Ansonsten würde ich Angelgerät eher in DE kaufen als in NO...In NO ist eigentlich alles teuer . 
Für einen Anfänger ( der auch nicht gleich viel Kohle rauswerfen will) an einem See auf Barsch würde ich empfehlen, dass Du Dir eine einfache Teleskop-Rute in der Länge 2,7-3,6 m mit einem Wurfgewicht von 20-40 g besorgst, dazu eine einfache Rolle in ca. 2500er bis 3000er Grösse (keine Angst, ein seriöser Angelgerätehändler kann was mit den Daten anfangen  ) bespult mit 25er Mono-Schnur, ein paar Schwimmer (3-10 g Tragkraft), ein paar Bleioliven & wenig Schrotblei, 10 passende Wirbel und 1 "Heftchen" fertig gebundene Vorfachhaken in Grösse 4-8 mit zur Hauptschnur passendem Vorfach (Stärke etwas dünner als die Hauptschnur). 
Das Ganze sollte in Anfänger-kompatibler Qualität unter € 100,- zu bekommen sein. Vor Ort gräbst Du Dir ein paar Würmer und los geht's!
Damit kannst Du sicher Deine ersten "Gehversuche" machen und ein paar Barsche verhaften. Wenn Du dann "Blut lecken" solltest, kommen die grösseren Investitionen ganz von alleine:q ...Der Appetit kommt beim Essen |wavey: 

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------



## maltekan

*AW: Angeln am Nisser-See*

Boaaaah, was für eine großartige Antwort, damit kann ich eine Menge anfangen. Es werden erste Gehversuche sein und ich hoffe, ich habe Spaß dabei. Ob ein Boot zur Verfügung steht, muss ich noch herausfinden. Herzlichen Dank. 
Gruß
Wilfried


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MeFo-Schreck

*AW: Angeln am Nisser-See*

Gern geschehen
#g
"Petri Heil" oder "Skitt fiske" wie der Norweger sagt! |wavey:

Gruß
MeFo-Schreck


----------

